# JavaMail Programm: Nachricht über Proxy versenden



## Tezi1982 (23. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mir grad n kleines Emailprogramm geschrieben, um automatisch Emails zu versenden (Projekt an der Fachhochschule...)
Das funktioniert jetzt soweit auch.

Jetzt soll ich das gute Ding an der FH vorführen, wo ich aber leider nur Zugang über einen Proxy (da VPN-Client) habe. Ich denke da fehlt noch irgend 1 Zeile, aber ich komm nicht drauf. 

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Hier der Code meiner Methode send(...):

Die auskommentierten Sachen hab ich bereits versucht...


```
public void send(String customerEmailAddress, String adminEmailAddress, String subject, String content) 
                throws AddressException, MessagingException {
    	
    	Transport tr= null; 
    	
    	try{		
			Properties props = new Properties();
			
			props.setProperty("mail.user", username);
                           props.setProperty("mail.password", password);

                           // DIESE SACHEN HABE ICH BEREITS PROBIERT
			//props.setProperty("proxySet", "true");
			//props.setProperty("proxyHost", "proxy@fh-albsig.de");
			//props.setProperty("proxyPort", "25");
			//props.setProperty( "http.proxyUser", "meinUsername" );
			//props.setProperty( "http.proxyPassword", "meinPasswort" );

			props.put("mail.smtp.host", ""+smtpHost);                       
			props.put("mail.smtp.port", ""+smtpPort);
			
			Session session = Session.getDefaultInstance(props, null);
    	
	       	// Construct the message
	    	Message msg = new MimeMessage(session);
	    	msg.setFrom(new InternetAddress(from));
	    	msg.setRecipient(Message.RecipientType.TO, new InternetAddress(customerEmailAddress));
	    	
	    	if(adminEmailAddress!=null)
	    	    msg.setRecipient(Message.RecipientType.BCC, new InternetAddress(adminEmailAddress));
	    	
	    	msg.setSubject(subject);	    	
	    	msg.setContent(content,"text/html");            
	
	    	// Send the message
	    	tr = session.getTransport("smtp");
	    	tr.connect(smtpHost, username, password);
	    	
	    	msg.saveChanges(); 
	    	tr.sendMessage(msg, msg.getAllRecipients());
	    	
		}catch(SendFailedException sendexception){
			System.out.println("Email sendException!");
		}finally{ 
			//tr.close();
		}
    }
```

So, hat jemand ne Idee? Für ne schnelle Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar, da ich es am Mittwoch schon vorführen soll  

Gruß und schonmal Danke im voraus... Tezi


----------



## Guest (23. Jan 2006)

> ich habe mir grad n kleines Emailprogramm geschrieben, um automatisch Emails zu versenden (Projekt an der Fachhochschule...)
> Das funktioniert jetzt soweit auch.
> 
> Jetzt soll ich das gute Ding an der FH vorführen, wo ich aber leider nur Zugang über einen Proxy (da VPN-Client) habe. Ich denke da fehlt noch irgend 1 Zeile, aber ich komm nicht drauf.



Würde ich mal den Administrator bei Euch fragen.
Ggf. gehts wohl überhaupt nicht, je nach Proxy:
http://java.sun.com/products/javamail/FAQ.html#proxy


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Jan 2006)

> Zugang über einen Proxy


Zugang WOZU?

Welche Art von Proxy?

Gibts überhaupt SMTP Proxys? Wahrscheinlich nicht, ein SMTP Proxy wäre ja im wesentlichen das gleiche wie ein SMTP Server??


----------



## Guest (24. Jan 2006)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Zugang über einen Proxy
> 
> 
> Zugang WOZU?
> ...



hmm keine ahnung, auf jedenfall ists eben so, wenn ich mich über den VPN- Client einwähle, dann bekomm ich ne Exception geschmissen weil er irgendwie nicht raus kommt. Die Erfahrung habe ich schon mit dem Outlook gemacht, da muss man in den Optionen den Proxy auch einstellen.


----------

